# Happy 1st Birthday to my Baby!



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

Atelerix algirus, the day you were born
you were pink all over, yet you had a few thorns
your mother and i took care of you, both in different ways
1 year later, 2 mnutes have gone since your first birthday
i think of the time i took you home with me, you were the size of a rat
out from the sugar glider, to the hamsters cage, you shivered so i gave you my hat
when you got home that night i couldn't let go
into your cage, downstairs, so low..
Pickles the pygmy, best escape artist ever seen
she's quick and sneaky, yet curious and keen
On the cold winters night, you moved into my room
but your smelly wheel left off an unpleasent fume
you may smell and not cuddly, and most very afraid
but for therest of your baby months, my bedroom you laid
from your your thread like whiskers, to your tiny tail
me and your mother still love you, i know that by email
from your parents to a sugar glider, to your own little place
i hope i give the best to you, if you could smile with your face
for presents, mealworms, dig box and paper tubes galore
if you could tell me what you want, i could have got you more
its 18 mnutes past your birthday, and this laptop is making you scared
Happy birthday Hedgie, all my family remembered and cared...

im only 13 so dont leave rude comments, i wrote it in 7 minutes   
im just gonna give a quick story about Pickles
Pickles is nicknamed hedgie, for my brother who forgets the name
my parents own a small car, so i had to carry her home in a hamster cage
she lived in with her brother and sister in a cage with a sugar glider when i bought her (breeder). her brother and sister had a cold, so it was her by default
she escaped three times by climbng on her igloo to reach the opening on top, and swung herself towards the other opening at the side, with enough pressure to open the door :0
yes my hedgehog poos alot, and yes i do clean the wheel twice a week, and wipe off enough when i get home from school each day, it was just for the poem

So Happy Birthday Pickles!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I thought that was a very sweet poem. Obviously you love Pickles very much! I really like the name, by the way. Keep up the good work!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The poem was really cute! It seems like you love Pickles a lot!  Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

That is so cute! And I'm impressed since you're only 13, it's really well written! She was in a cage with her siblings and a sugar glinder? That's so strange and sad  I hope it was at least a big cage.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> I thought that was a very sweet poem. Obviously you love Pickles very much!


My thoughts exactly  .


----------



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

PJM said:


> I thought that was a very sweet poem. Obviously you love Pickles very much! I really like the name, by the way. Keep up the good work!


Thanks 


susanaproenca said:


> The poem was really cute! It seems like you love Pickles a lot!  Happy Birthday to her!


Also Thanks 
i love my Pickles and thats why i must turn off my laptop and let her have some fun
Goodnight! or good day, i dunno the time differences lolz


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the poem! happy birthday pickles!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday little baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Happiest of birthdays to you, Miss Pickles. And what a lovely poem.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Happy birthday to the Prickely one!!!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Adorable! Happy Birthday, Pickles!!!


----------



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

Aww Thanks everbody for the nice comments!
Shes having a great time with her dig box, and loves her mealworms!
hope she has even more fun next year :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

